
How Much CO2 Does a Single Volcano Emit? - okket
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2017/06/06/how-much-co2-does-a-single-volcano-emit/
======
LinuxBender
Just tax the locals and make them buy wind turbines to offset the CO2 output
of their volcano if they are unwilling to shut it off.

